# New here...here's my e12



## dangolf (Jun 21, 2014)

My dad bought this car new. It's a 1981 528i with roughly 120,000 miles on it. It's a great daily driver for me (I live in San Francisco). Anyway, hope to meet other e12 enthusiasts here.


_a_


----------



## kyfdx (Aug 4, 2003)

Great looking car!


----------



## ManiZ (Mar 25, 2014)

Beautiful car! And that mileage is extremely low for its age; the car is almost as old as I am!


----------



## Dev893 (Jul 8, 2014)

Thats nice man Hopefully you live in a dry area so you won't find any hidden rust  some one tried painitng over the rust on my '81 E21 and well paint doesn't stick well to rust


----------



## BMW750 (Jun 24, 2014)

Love it! That is a looker!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2014)

beautiful car!!


----------

